# Blattläuse auf Teichpflanzen...



## thomas.pajonk (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,



ich habe das Problem, dass auf einigen Pflanzen, die im Teich stehen, Blattläuse sind. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich die weg bekomme?


Viele Grüße, Thomas


----------



## Digicat (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Techpflanzen...*

Servus Thomas

Mit einem Wasserstrahl sanft absprühen/abspülen 

Und .... Gift verbietet sich nicht nur wegen dem Teich .....


----------



## unicorn (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Techpflanzen...*

ich habe dasselbe Problem. An den __ Rohrkolben, __ Igelkolben und __ Pfeilkraut ist es besonders schlimm.
Da das Pfeilkraut aber jetzt anfängt zu blühen, ist mir ein Wasserstrahl aus dem Schlauch zu stark...
da bin ich gestern rein in den Teich und habe die Läuse mit den Fingern abgestreift.

Allerdings war heute morgen schon wieder alles schwarz :evil


----------



## Casybay (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Techpflanzen...*

Hallo,
bei uns am Teich war auch schon der 19Punkt Marienkäfer bzw.Teichmarienkäfer, der lebt gern von den Blattläusen an Wasserpflaanzen, wenn man ihn läßt.
lG
Carmen


----------



## unicorn (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Teichpflanzen...*

hi Caemen,
dann schick den Burschen mal auf Urlaub zu mir - ich habe keinen einzigen gesehen bis jetzt


----------



## Casybay (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Teichpflanzen...*

@Hi Manuela,
den behalt ich lieber selber, meine Wasseriris braucht ihn , hat auch Blattläuse,
hast Du __ Schwebfliegen? Die sind auch Blattlausvernichter,vorallem ihre Larven!!
lG
Carmen


----------



## unicorn (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Teichpflanzen...*

nee Carmen - ich hab überhaupt nix dergleichen, das ist ja das schlimme :?


----------



## Casybay (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blattläuse auf Teichpflanzen...*

Hallo und guten abend,
hier nochmal ein Nachtrag zu den Blattläusen, meine Wasseriris hat zur Zeit auch etliche, hier aber die so wunderbaren Gartenhelfer.
lG
Carmen
PS.: Schwebfliegenlarven sind enorme Blattlaus Vertilger


----------

